# Power handle and drag washers for a Olympic dolphin615



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anybody know where I could find a power handle and better drag washers for an Olympic dolphin 615?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hound_dog said:


> Does anybody know where I could find a power handle and better drag washers for an Olympic dolphin 615?


Ocean Master and I can both cut you Carbontex fiber washers and have a wide selection of handles and knobs to choose from.

You can reach me @ 850-516-2409, or contact Keith (Ocean Master) through the forum.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used to have a full collection of those reels. If I remember correctly the drag washers from a 113H Penn 4/0 will fit that reel. I have plenty of them in stock from Smooth Drag. 1/2 of their price..!

In fact I have Carbontex drag washers for just about every reel made..!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> I used to have a full collection of those reels. If I remember correctly the drag washers from a 113H Penn 4/0 will fit that reel. I have plenty of them in stock from Smooth Drag. 1/2 of their price..!
> 
> In fact I have Carbontex drag washers for just about every reel made..!


 OM, can you fit a Lew's TS1H with Carbontex?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't have any packaged for that certain reel but I'm sure I have some that will fit.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't have any packaged for that certain reel but I'm sure I have some that will fit.


Cool! I'll bring it by. Where do I go?

Never mind, found it.


----------

